# Walls



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

What size of OSB or plywood is best for the walls for 8x8 loft. and what plywood or osb is best for ceiling also. I have the whole building framed and ceiling rafters in ready to start on the walls


----------



## Don Fischer (May 13, 2011)

I'm guessing that "what size" means what thickness. Most structures are sheeted with 1/2" plywood. Plywood generally comes in 4' x 8' sheets. If your going to side it ove the sheetinf, I'd sugest you look at T111 siding. Use it and elminate the 1/2" sheeting.


----------

